# Ariens Sno-Tek 920402 help



## Sean Taylor (Jan 12, 2018)

Hello,

I’m new to the forum as well as two stage snow blowers. I have a new Sno-Tek 920402 with about 4 trouble free hours on it right now. When I got it I made sure to make all the proper adjustments to the transmission and auger drive before using it. We got a snow storm last night and I went to move the snow with the new blower. It started up fine but when I went to engage the auger it failed to start turning. I was able to get it going by tilting the unit back towards me and letting the housing bang on the ground (not too hard) and the auger engaged. I had to do this every time I let off the lever and went to start another pass. Every time I had to tilt it back and give it a gentle bang on the ground to get it going. Is this a common problem with an easy fix or should I seek professional help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Seems to me a belt problem, adjustment or replacement, strange it would be new and needs a belt. Maybe the wrong size? You might want to go to 1/2" smaller belt.


----------



## Sean Taylor (Jan 12, 2018)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Seems to me a belt problem, adjustment or replacement, strange it would be new and needs a belt. Maybe the wrong size? You might want to go to 1/2" smaller belt.


Im sorry, I should clarify. I adjusted the cable tension for the drive and auger engagement. I didn’t adjust any belts. I’ll give that a look. Thanks.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Did you buy this snowblower new from an internet retailer?

If your bouncing off the ground to clear snow to get it to run you probably do not have enough tension in the cable to pull the snubber pulley or pulleys back to create adequate tension on the drive impeller/cross auger drive belt.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

This is sold on eBay, SnowBlowersDirect, and at Home Depot.


----------



## Sean Taylor (Jan 12, 2018)

JLawrence08648 said:


> This is sold on eBay, SnowBlowersDirect, and at Home Depot.


I bought it at Home Depot.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

did you buy it fully assembled at the store ? sometimes the staff at box stores arent very good at properly tightening and adjusting things that may not be mentioned in the manual. i would pull the plug wire, remove the belt cover and see what is going on when you engage the auger.


----------



## Sean Taylor (Jan 12, 2018)

nwcove said:


> did you buy it fully assembled at the store ? sometimes the staff at box stores arent very good at properly tightening and adjusting things that may not be mentioned in the manual. i would pull the plug wire, remove the belt cover and see what is going on when you engage the auger.


Great question. No it was boxed up and on a pallet. I may have found the problem. It appears the jam nut had worked loose on the tensioner cable. I took the slack out of it and locked it down again. It seems to have solved the problem. I may need to add a dab of locktite to the jam nuts.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

good stuff ! keep an eye on every nut and bolt as they can tend to loosen up from vibration for the first while with a new machine. on a side note, i am very impressed with my older snotek, look after yours and it will treat you good for many years.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I am glad the fix was simple, now all you need is spare belts, a spark plug, fuel filter, seafoam fuel treatment and high octane gas for the snow blower and you will be all set.



Just be sure to use the Blue Loctite not the red.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You shouldn't need Locktite if you see using 2 Jan nuts.

I prefer distorted thread locknuts, my preference is elliptical offset nuts, specifically oval locknuts.

I've been using them for 35+ years for situations that incur vibrations. Never never ever loosens.


----------

